# How long does GSD hair behind the ears take to grow back?



## ILoveUB (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello!
My awesome longhaired GSD got two mats behind his left ear, and one behind his right one. The ones behind the left ear wouldn't be noticed to much if I cut them, which I will eventually have to do, but the BIG one behind the right ear will take away half of his behind ear hair. The problem is that there are no pet grooming parlours nearby, and I can't brush the mats out. So I was thinking I should cut the left ear ones right off, and then cut the right ear one in little pieces, attached to his skin, which I would try to detangle. Do you think It's right? I had never noticed the mats before, and I groom him every other day, so...

Also, how long would it take for that hair to grow back? A month? 

Will the hair grow to be the same as it was before?

Thank you all!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Yes it will grow back.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Why don't you try rubbing in some coconut oil...I have had some knots in my hair and cocnut oil - comb glided through


----------



## ILoveUB (Jan 9, 2013)

harmony said:


> Yes it will grow back.


Great! Any idea how long it might take for it to grow back full length?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Work cornstarch into the matts, then use a matt cutter/splitter carefully. You can gingerly work these out. Cornstarch is a miracle for this.


----------



## dsaf1 (May 15, 2013)

hey my german shephered dont have long hairs do you any help me


----------

